
RFI: Request for Input - dostrin2
https://theurge.com
======
dostrin2
I have spent the last 9 months so heads down and focussed on the urge, that
coming up for air is kind of scary. Showing the urge is to the world is nerve-
racking and the questions from family and close friends like 'So, when are you
launching' or 'how is work going' is possibly the most daunting thing ever.

However, it feels like we are seeing light at the end of the tunnel as the
user growth is growing every day and we can see shoppers finding the fashion
they are looking for.

The purpose for my post was to get some feedback and input from some people
that have possibly worked in the space, been there done that, or just want to
let us know what they would want to see on a domain specific search engine
such as ours.

Cheers Doron doron - at - theurge.com

